

Trimming the money mustache - zdw
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/6a2f4160a206

======
autotravis
I think he covers your points in this post -
[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/04/29/frequently-
complai...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2013/04/29/frequently-complained-
questions/)

